# deflation & disinflation = αποπληθωρισμός & αντιπληθωρισμός



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

*deflation = αποπληθωρισμός
disinflation = αντιπληθωρισμός*

Οι αποδόσεις που έχουν επικρατήσει οφείλονται στη συνηθισμένη μετάφραση του *de–* με *από–* (π.χ. _decentralize = αποκεντρώνω, decompress = αποσυμπιέζω_).
Το _deflation_ είναι ο παλιότερος όρος (1920), το _disinflation_ είναι μεταπολεμικό.

Το *deflation (=αποπληθωρισμός)* περιγράφει μια κατάσταση, την ακριβώς αντίθετη από το *inflation (=πληθωρισμός)*. Στον πληθωρισμό ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές και πέφτει η αγοραστική αξία του χρήματος. Στον αποπληθωρισμό, που γίνεται καλύτερα κατανοητός αν τον πούμε *αρνητικός πληθωρισμός (negative inflation)*, οι τιμές πέφτουν και η αγοραστική δύναμη του χρήματος ανεβαίνει.

Το *disinflation*, που έχει αποδοθεί ως *αντιπληθωρισμός*, περιγράφει μια διαδικασία, μια πορεία. Είναι η πορεία μείωσης του πληθωρισμού. Ενώ π.χ. οι τιμές αυξάνονταν με ρυθμό 5%, ο ρυθμός αυτός πέφτει στο 4%, στο 3% κ.ο.κ. Αν περάσουμε σε αρνητικές τιμές, δηλαδή οι τιμές δεν αυξάνονται αλλά μειώνονται, έχουμε περάσει σε αποπληθωρισμό.

Η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να εφαρμόσει *deflationary policies*, *αποπληθωριστική ή αντιπληθωριστική πολιτική*, για να ρίξει τον πληθωρισμό.

Επίσης, σε διάφορες οικονομικές αναλύσεις έχουμε *αποπληθωρισμένα μεγέθη*, π.χ. _αποπληθωρισμένους μισθούς_ (_deflated wages_), δηλ. από τα οποία έχει αφαιρεθεί το ποσοστό του πληθωρισμού, για να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε μισθούς διαφορετικών ετών. Αυτή είναι η μοναδική σημασία που έχει το ΛΝΕΓ (τα παραδείγματα είναι άσχετα):
*αποπληθωρισμός (ο)* ΟΙΚΟΝ. η εξουδετέρωση τού πληθωρισμού σε οικονομικά μεγέθη, π.χ. το εθνικό εισόδημα, και η αναφορά τους σε τιμές ενός έτους βάσεως για ευχερέστερη σύγκριση: _μέσα / περίοδος αποπληθωρισμού_. — αποπληθωριστικός, -ή, -ό, αποπληθωρίζω ρ. [ΕΤΥΜ. Μετάφρ. δάνειο από αγγλ. deflation].​
Ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ αναφέρεται στην αποπληθωριστική πολιτική και μπορεί να δημιουργήσει παρεξηγήσεις.
*αποπληθωρισμός ο* : (οικον.) η καταπολέμηση του πληθωρισμού με μέτρα και πολιτικές που στοχεύουν στη μείωση ή στην εξαφάνισή του και στην άρση των δυσμενών συνεπειών του σε μια οικονομία: _H νέα νομισματική πολιτική σκοπεύει στον αποπληθωρισμό της οικονομίας._ [λόγ. απο- πληθωρισμός μτφρδ. γαλλ. déflation] ​
Εύστοχο βρίσκω τον ορισμό της μετοχής:
*αποπληθωρισμένος -η -ο* : (οικον.) που προκύπτει ύστερα από την αφαίρεση του ποσοστού που οφείλεται στον πληθωρισμό: _Aποπληθωρισμένες τιμές._​
Για τον _αντιπληθωρισμό_ έχουν:
ΛΚΝ:
*αντιπληθωρισμός ο* : (οικον.) οικονομική πολιτική που έχει ως στόχο την καταπολέμηση του πληθωρισμού. [λόγ. αντι- + πληθωρισμός] 
ΛΝΕΓ:
*αντιπληθωρισμός (ο)* το σύνολο των οικονομικών μέτρων που αποσκοπούν στη μείωση τής πληθωριστικής κυκλοφορίας νομίσματος• η οικονομική πολιτική κατά τού πληθωρισμού (βλ. λ. πληθωρισμός). — αντιπληθωριστικός, -ή, -ό.
[ΕΤΥΜ Απόδ. τού αγγλ. deflation, κυριολεκτικώς «ξεφούσκωμα»]. (;)​

Σύντομοι και ακριβείς είναι οι ορισμοί στο γλωσσάρι της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς:

*Deflation
*A general decline in prices, i.e. negative inflation. Could be reversed using monetary policy. Not to be confused with disinflation. Japan was a characteristic example of prolonged deflation. 
*Αποπληθωρισμός* (δείκτης)
Μια γενική πτώση των τιμών (αρνητικός πληθωρισμός), πιθανό αποτέλεσμα μείωσης της παροχής ρευστότητας ή αύξησης των επιτοκίων ή μείωσης των δημοσίων δαπανών. Μπορεί να αντιστραφεί μέσα από τη νομισματική πολιτική. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του φαινομένου είχε αποτελέσει η Ιαπωνία. (Αγγ. deflation)

*Disinflation
*A slowing of the rate that prices rise, hence a decline in the inflation rate. Typically, this occurs during an economic recession. May be induced by governmental/central bank intervention (through tax increases, interest rate increases). Disinflation is not to be confused with deflation, whereby prices actually drop. 
*Αντιπληθωρισμός* (δείκτης)
Η επιβράδυνση του ρυθμού αύξησης των τιμών δηλαδή η πτώση του πληθωρισμού. Συνήθως συμβαίνει κατά τη διάρκεια οικονομικής ύφεσης. Μπορεί να προκληθεί από την παρέμβαση της κυβέρνησης ή της κεντρικής τράπεζας (μέσω αύξησης των φόρων ή των επιτοκίων). Δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με τον αποπληθωρισμό κατά τον οποίο οι τιμές πέφτουν. (Αγγ. disinflation)​
Στο _Οικονομικό Λεξικό_ του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη και του Σταυρακόπουλου γράφει:

*deflation. Αποπληθωρισμός.* Πτώση του επιπέδου των τιμών (αγαθών και υπηρεσιών). Μείωση (περιστολή) του κυκλοφορούντος χρήματος ή των πιστώσεων. Συνήθως προκαλείται από αύξηση των επιτοκίων και συνεχή μείωση των τιμών. Κυβερνητική πολιτική που οδηγεί στη μείωση του ΑΕΠ, την πτώση του γενικού επιπέδου των τιμών, την αύξηση της αγοραστικής αξίας του χρήματος, την αποθέρμανση της οικονομίας, την πίεση για μείωση των κερδών και τη μηδαμινή αύξηση των μισθών. Όταν όμως προέρχεται από τη γενική οικονομική κατάσταση, θεωρείται προοίμιο ύφεσης (recession). Η αυξημένη προσφορά δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί από την εξαιρετικά ασθενή ζήτηση. Από οικονομική άποψη, θεωρείται πολύ πιο επικίνδυνος από τον πληθωρισμό. Συνήθως συνοδεύεται από ανάλογη μείωση της παραγωγής και της απασχόλησης, με αύξηση της φορολογίας και των επιτοκίων, τον περιορισμό των εισαγωγών κλπ. Βλέπε και monetary d., technological d., debt-deflation theory. Πρβλ. inflation, reflation.

*disinflation. Αντιπληθωρισμός*, μείωση/πτώση του πληθωρισμού, αντιστροφή των πληθωριστικών πιέσεων. Ήπια κάμψη της αγοραστικής δύναμης που συνδυάζεται με μείωση του γενικού επιπέδου των τιμών και αύξηση της αγοραστικής αξίας με ελάττωση του κυκλοφορούντος χρήματος, χωρίς όμως να προκαλείται αποθέρμανση της οικονομίας. Μπορεί να προκληθεί και από κρατική παρέμβαση (αύξηση φόρων, επιτοκίων, έλεγχο τιμών και εισοδημάτων κλπ.), με στόχο τη μείωση του πληθωρισμού και την εξάλειψη ή μείωση των ελλειμμάτων του ισοζυγίου πληρωμών. Πρβλ. inflation. Βλ. και deflation.​
Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και οι πληροφορίες σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα (Φεβ. 2009) — περισσότερα εκεί:

*Νομισματικός αποπληθωρισμός (monetary deflation)*
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε κυριολεκτική καταστροφή της νομισματικής βάσης. Είναι κάτι πολύ σπάνιο και έχει γίνει μόνο μια φορά το 1930, όταν οι νομισματικές αρχές (κεντρικές τράπεζες) άφησαν να πτωχεύσουν χιλιάδες τράπεζες και χάθηκαν οι καταθέσεις εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων.
*
Αποπληθωρισμός τιμών (price deflation)*
Αυτός είναι ο αποπληθωρισμός που ξέρουμε και νιώθουμε και γενικά είναι αυτό που λέμε ο καλός αποπληθωρισμός. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η μείωση των τιμών σε προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες είναι το αποτέλεσμα ανταγωνιστικών δυνάμεων (τηλεφωνία), αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας (ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές), παγκοσμιοποίησης και το αποτέλεσμα ύφεσης κατά καιρούς (όπως τώρα).

*Αποπληθωρισμός χρεογράφων (asset deflation)*
Αυτός είναι ο πιο επικίνδυνος αποπληθωρισμός που υπάρχει. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε μείωση στις αποτιμήσεις χρεογράφων και αξιών σε όλες τις κατηγορίες. Το πρόβλημα με το asset deflation είναι ότι τα περισσότερα δάνεια βασίζονται σε κάποιο είδος χρεογράφου η κάποιας αξίας. Όταν όμως πέσουν οι τιμές των χρεογράφων και αξιών, τότε τα χαρτοφυλάκια δάνειων των τραπεζών (loan books) που βασίζονται πάνω σε κάποια αξία διαβρώνονται και καταντάμε να έχουμε τραπεζική κρίση όπως αυτή που έχουμε σήμερα.​
Κάποιες πρόσθετες πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disinflation
http://www.bized.co.uk/virtual/economy/library/glossary/glossarydf.htm

Οι καλοί οικονομολόγοι του φόρουμ καλούνται να ρίξουν περισσότερο φως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

Επιτρέψτε μου να ανεβάσω και τα δύο ζουμερά λήμματα από το λεξικό τού Ινστιτούτου Εργασίας της ΟΤΟΕ εδώ.

*Deflation = αποπληθωρισμός*. Διαδικασία κατά την οποία μειώνεται διαρκώς το γενικό επίπεδο των τιμών για μακρά χρονική περίοδο και μπορεί να φτάσει σε επίπεδα της τάξης του 0,2% έως 0% ή σε αρνητικό πληθωρισμό. Σε περίπτωση που προβλέπεται περαιτέρω πτώση των τιμών, οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές ενδέχεται να καθυστερήσουν την απόκτηση αγαθών εν αναμονή των χαμηλότερων μελλοντικών τιμών. Αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε περαιτέρω πτώση των τιμών και τελικά σε οικονομική ύφεση. Η πτώση των τιμών σε ορισμένους τομείς της οικονομίας, λόγω της τεχνολογικής προόδου ή της αύξησης του ανταγωνισμού, δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται σαν ένδειξη αποπληθωρισμού. Ιστορικά μπορεί να διακρίνουμε:
α) τον καταστροφικό αποπληθωρισμό που χαρακτηρίζεται από έντονη μείωση της ζήτησης, ύφεση, εκμηδενισμό των κερδών των επιχειρήσεων και έκρηξη της ανεργίας. Τέτοιο φαινόμενο είχαμε στις ΗΠΑ μετά το χρηματιστηριακό κραχ του 1928 
β) το συγκρατημένο αποπληθωρισμό που έχει και αυτός αρνητικές συνέπειες, όπως ύφεση και ανεργία, είναι δυνατόν όμως να ελεγχθεί από μία καλά οργανωμένη οικονομία. Τέτοιας μορφής αποπληθωρισμό είχαμε το 1999 σε ορισμένα κράτη της ζώνης του ευρώ. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αποπληθωρισμού ήταν η Ιαπωνία που από το 1993 άρχισαν να πέφτουν οι τιμές, η κατάσταση επιδεινώθηκε ραγδαία από το 1997 και εξής μετά την κατάρρευση του χρηματοπιστωτικού της συστήματος και είχε διάρκεια μέχρι και το 2002 
γ) το θετικό αποπληθωρισμό όπου η γενική πτώση των τιμών εξισορροπείται από μία σημαντική αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή αυξάνεται η ζήτηση, οι μισθοί και η οικονομική δραστηριότητα. Τέτοιο φαινόμενο εμφανίσθηκε την περίοδο της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης και ειδικότερα στις ΗΠΑ από το 1876 μέχρι το 1896 και πρόσφατα το 1998 και 1999. Θετικός αποπληθωρισμός παρατηρήθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια και μέχρι το έτος 2003 στην Κίνα όπου το ΑΕΠ αυξανόταν με ρυθμούς πάνω από 7% ενώ ο ΔΤΚ εμφάνιζε σημαντική μείωση. 
*
Disinflation = αντιπληθωρισμός*. Η επιβράδυνση του ρυθμού αύξησης των τιμών δηλαδή η πτώση του πληθωρισμού. Άλλως, είναι η διαδικασία που συνήθως συμβαίνει στη διάρκεια μιας οικονομικής ύφεσης όταν η αύξηση των τιμών επιβραδύνεται λόγω της μείωσης των πωλήσεων οπότε οι λιανοπωλητές δεν μπορούν να περάσουν όλη την αύξηση της τιμής ενός προϊόντος στους καταναλωτές. Μπορεί να προκληθεί από την πτώση των τιμών των πρώτων υλών και των εμπορευμάτων ή από την παρέμβαση της κυβέρνησης ή της κεντρικής τράπεζας (μέσω αύξησης των φόρων ή των επιτοκίων). Δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με τον αποπληθωρισμό (deflation) κατά τον οποίο πέφτει διαρκώς το γενικό επίπεδο των τιμών μέχρι του σημείου στο οποίο έχουμε αρνητικό πληθωρισμό. Σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας (ΕΚΤ) Ζαν Κλωντ Τρισέ αντιπληθωρισμός είναι μια πτώση του επίσημου πληθωρισμού περιλαμβανομένης και μιας πτώσης σε εξαιρετικά αρνητικά επίπεδα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι πληθωριστικές προσδοκίες παραμένουν ανέλεγκτες στη χαμηλή πλευρά. Παραμένουν υπό έλεγχο (anchored) σε αυτό που είναι ο κατάλληλος ορισμός της σταθερότητας των τιμών σε μεσοπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα (κατά την ΕΚΤ κάτω αλλά πλησίον του 2%) και σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν εξαιρετικοί λόγοι για να είναι ο πληθωρισμός, μεταβατικά, πολύ χαμηλός.​


----------



## Themis (Jun 11, 2010)

'Ενας πτωχός οικονομολόγος που έζησε την εποχή του πληθωρισμού και την ορολογία της, τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να κάνει από το να κλονίσει βεβαιότητες χωρίς να προσφέρει άλλες λύσεις;
- Ναι, η επικρατούσα σήμερα χρήση είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται παραπάνω.
- Ως προς τα ποσά από τα οποία αφαιρείται η επίδραση του πληθωρισμού, η απόδοσή πάντα ήταν "αποπληθωρισμένα".
- Κατά τα άλλα, η επικρατούσα ορολογία παλιότερα ήταν, για πολύ καιρό, ακριβώς η αντίθετη από τη σημερινή. Κανένα οικονομικό εγχειρίδιο δεν μετάφραζε το "deflationary gap" σαν "αποπληθωριστικό κενό", μόνο "αντιπληθωριστικό" το ήξεραν. Και, εντελώς φυσιολογικά, η έκδοση των Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακόπουλου του 1966 έχει τις ακριβώς αντίθετες αποδόσεις από την έκδοση του 2001.
- Το "inflation", μολονότι δεν αφορούσε κατ' αρχήν μόνο την εξέλιξη των τιμών, κατέληξε να συνδεθεί πολύ στενά με τα νομισματικά δεδομένα, ενώ το "deflation" όχι. Ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει συχνά συμμετρική σχέση των δύο όρων. Όσο για το πολύ πιο σπάνιο "disinflation", είναι ευνόητο ότι μόνο σαν απο-inflation μπορούσε να νοηθεί: μείωση του πληθωρισμού, αποθέρμανση της οικονομίας, υποτίθεται χωρίς πρόθεση για τίποτα χειρότερο, χωρίς να θιγεί η θεωρητικά επιδιωκόμενη κατάσταση της πλήρους απασχόλησης.
- Τα παραπάνω ας λειτουργήσουν τουλάχιστον σαν προειδοποίηση για όσους διαβάζουν παλιότερα βιβλία, είτε ελληνικά (ορολογία αντίθετη από τη σημερινή) είτε ξένα. Inflationary policy: τις περισσότερες φορές συνώνυμο του expansionary policy (επεκτατική πολιτική). Deflationary policy (όπως κι αν μεταφράζεται): συρρικνωτική πολιτική (συστηματική μείωση της συνολικής ζήτησης και της χρηματοδότησης της οικονομίας). Deflation: κατάσταση συνεχιζόμενης συρρίκνωσης της οικονομίας, κάτω από το θεωρητικό επίπεδο της πλήρους απασχόλησης ή, όπως κι αν νοηθεί, επίπεδο ισορροπίας.


----------

